# I can't tell the difference between these



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Uh, I can't tell the difference between Audouinella and Rhodophyta. I looked at the Algae guide on this website and still couldn't tell.

The algae is also growing on the airstone that's attached to one of my DIY CO2 reactors. Does that mean it's likely Audouinella rather than Rhodophyta?

My photography skills aren't great but I can try to get pics if it helps.


----------

